# Audi Lifestyle Gear in the US?



## phobos512 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey all, picked up a 2017 S3 over the weekend and am trying to find a particular item of Audi Lifestyle accessory in the US and it's proving challenging. I currently have a VW "R" lanyard from my prior vehicle for my work badge but would like to get an Audi Sport lanyard. The VW "R" lanyard was discontinued in the US before I got my car and it was pure happenstance that I managed to find one in the US. The Audi Sport lanyard seems to be equally difficult. There are some older versions on eBay but I would like the current black/red style as shown here

https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/co...3181600200-10?category=3473:905_QLS:Category#

Listed as "Article no. 3181600200"

Anyone have any idea where I might be able to pick one of these up? Thanks!!

And a pic of my car for attention's sake...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

phobos512 said:


> Hey all, picked up a 2017 S3 over the weekend and am trying to find a particular item of Audi Lifestyle accessory in the US and it's proving challenging. I currently have a VW "R" lanyard from my prior vehicle for my work badge but would like to get an Audi Sport lanyard. The VW "R" lanyard was discontinued in the US before I got my car and it was pure happenstance that I managed to find one in the US. The Audi Sport lanyard seems to be equally difficult. There are some older versions on eBay but I would like the current black/red style as shown here
> 
> https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/co...3181600200-10?category=3473:905_QLS:Category#
> 
> ...


just get it from europe and use paypal and call it a day.


----------



## batool100 (Jan 11, 2014)

Audi looks good... but its got a bit of the camaro / ferrari 488 syndrome... where its so similar to the one it replaces that every one throws a nut and ignores it JUST because of styling. shame its such a beast too.﻿


----------



## allenjoseph (Apr 2, 2017)

*Audi on the top*

I am sure all Audi lovers are growing their interests. It is a feeling of more and more passionate riders and the configuration makes one more addicted to the fantastic experience. Lets know more from experts about its usage.


----------

